# 25 ton crane remote control



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was reading the thread on Miniture Hydraulics and inorder not to Hi Jack the Tread I startedd this one.

I have USA 25 ton crane. I got it a few years back when BTS was at the QM.

I want to remote control it. Raise and lower th Hook . Raise and lower the boom. and rotate the cab.

Any one got Ideas on Servo's and remote systems to do this?

I was thinking of the system guys use for the Live Steam Engines.

What inspired me is the crane that Don has on the Door Hollow Rail Way.

I am always inpressed with his models. 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, as I posted on the other thread, we should start with what capability your remote control has. 

If you go Revo or any Aristo product, you basically have only on/off control. 

If you go Airwire, then you can hook up any DCC decoder to your Airwire board. This gives you the ability to inexpensively use servos like they use in model planes. I would think that this would be an easy combination... 

use the airwire motor output to raise and lower, use the DCC decoder servo outputs to rotate the cab... the possibilities are pretty endless. 

The trickiest thing may be adding the motors for the cable, the boom, and move the cab. The cab is usually done with a small gear turning against a large gear that is at the base of the cab. 

There's also a number of examples out there, very expensive pre-made ones, but good to look at to get the "drive" ideas. 

Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ...I bought one of these tower cranes...it was broken so I got a good deal...to gut for parts to make a working crane. It even comes with an RC unit. Every now and then, one is on eBay.


http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/ari/ari8.htm


----------



## sang_route (Sep 24, 2008)

One place to look for motors, housings, tracks and etc. would be in one of those cheep construction cranes or fire engine with the tethered control. I'm sure KB toys or Toysr'us has them and there is always evilbay.One could use R/C for the propulsion and the original electronics and hardware using something like this...








Thank you Google search for the image.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

John, you can use this it 1/30 scale on a flat car just by cutting off the legs. It rotates, booms up and down and the hook raises and lowers. Or you can gut it and use the parts for the USA crane. Jake


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Forgot the link. Jake

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ative=9325


----------

